# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Forum Mergulho

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
A actividade do mergulho tem uma relação de importância muito grande com os sistemas de recife, o nosso passa tempo, se assim o posso designar :Whistle: , porque para mim é mais do que isso, é conhecimento, investigação, aventura, desafio, cultura, convívio, fascínio.... No nosso fórum existem já vários membros com qualificações de mergulhador e pelo menos duas magnificas reportagens de mergulho protagonizadas por alguns desses membros que muito interesse suscitaram e suscitam à nossa comunidade. Assim sendo e porque há já algum tempo sentia a necessidade de ter um fórum dedicado ao mergulho onde a nossa comunidade do recife pudesse e possa ter um espaço onde se exprimir relativamente às suas experiências , informações, fotografias, etc, "no mundo do silencio"...eis que temos de novo o fórum do mergulho que só necessita mesmo é do interesse, colaboração e envolvimento de todos, para que seja uma mais valia para a nossa comunidade. 
Há já algum tempo, inscrevi-me no fórum de mergulho, o Bilhas www.forum-mergulho.com, para me inteirar e acompanhar assuntos relativos ao mergulho e de onde tenho trazido alguma informação, como a expedição de mergulho à Ilha Terceira nos Açores prevista para Abril próximo e o magnifico livro sobre mergulho nos Açores que já deve estar á venda na FNAC. Dentro das minhas modestas possibilidades e conhecimentos, vou tentar trazer e permutar o mais possível informação que se revele interessante para a nossa comunidade, e peço desde já a gentiliza da vossa colaboração, por exemplo:

Na forma de fotografias subaquáticas que tenham por aí no "baú do tesouro" das vossas aventuras.

Experiências interessantes que queiram relatar

Expedições que tenham feito como as duas aqui publicadas

Que publiquem ou peçam para que seja movido para aqui, tópicos, artigos, etc... relativos ao mergulho e que eu não me tenha apercebido, até porque sou muito recente na nossa comunidade do Reefforum

Enfim o espaço existe, vamos todos enchê-lo.

Bem, What say you  que dizem...vamos mergulhar?

Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------

